# Giant African Land Snails? Help on care?



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey, sorry about all the threads, but this one is important.

I've just bought two baby GALS from eBay (they were sold under 'pet food', so its OK) I need help on how to care for them? 
I currently have two Garden snails. They are in a large tub (and I mean large!) with about two inches of soil (fresh from a bag) covering all the bottom. (+ a Budgie Cuttle Fish bone, fresh food, twigs and grass, a shallow water bowl) 

Do these African Land Snails need anything else or any changes? Plus, can they live with the Garden snails or do I need to seperate them?
I don't have any 'heater things' for the tank. 

Please help!

Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't keep them together. They are completely different species, coming from two different parts of the world.

My advice would be to release the garden snails (This time of year is prefect and with all the rain we have been having there is tons of food around) and keep the GALS.

Did you either bake or microwave the wood/twigs before you put them in?

Now, GALS can be kept at warm room temperature so around 22 degrees. However, they are tropical rainforest animals suited to higher temperatures, so I would recommend the use of a heat mat. These can be bought cheaper - from ebay - and just placed under a third of the tank to create a gradient.
If you don't keep them warm, you won't see them from October until about March, as they will hibernate.


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

It's best to keep the different types of snails in different containers. I don't use heat mats and the snails are active all year. For Giant African Land Snails, it's important to give them lots of different types of vegetables etc because this encourages patterned shells. There's a good snail care sheet at http://www.small-life.co.uk/page2.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!

No, I didn't microave the twigs... Should I?

I've bought a new proper tank (I was using a large container with drilled holes) ready for the GALS. I will release the Garden snails later, it will be a bit sad though - I've become attached to them! XD
I also bought a heat mat before too, so I'll use that for the GALS. We have quite cold summers here, so should I use it tomorrow? (When they GALS arrive - I'm so excited!)


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Why release the garden snails? I know several people who keep garden snails as pets and enjoy doing so. Why not have one tank for your garden snails and one for your Giant African snails?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm... I might keep them then!  I'm not sure yet
I think it would be easier just to have the GALS


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

IrishSetter said:


> Thanks so much guys!
> 
> No, I didn't microave the twigs... Should I?
> 
> ...


Microwaving any wood etc that you fetch in from outside will kill and bug and mites living on it.

I use my heat mats all year round. GALS are very tolerant and resiliant to lower temperatures, however they will thrive at higher temperatures. If you are going to keep an animal as a pet, it's best to create what it would have in it's natural habitat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help, MissG


----------

